# NUR ab 18 !



## Spontan (11. Juni 2002)

Ich habe ein großes Problem:
Ich brauche eine funktionierende und einwandfreie Ab-18 Sprerre um alle unter 18 von einer seite fernzuhalten.

An was denk ich da: klar personalausweis ! da steht doch so eine lustige id unter dem namen. Ich brauche entweder ne idee zum überprüfen oder ein komplettes script.


Bin für alle vorschläge dankbar!!!

Ps. nein ist ist nicht für eine seite wie ihr denkt
PPs ich möchte kein login von ab18.de mit der ganzen pornowerbung.


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Juni 2002)

Da gibt es Anbieter wie :

Adult Check oder wie die heissen.

Personal Ausweis Nr. wirste nicht prüfen lassen können da keine Datenbank bereitgestellt wird um eine solche Überprüfung durchzuführen.

Wie gesagt:
Es gibt solche Anbieter an denen sich nur über 18 jaehre registrieren können.

Kostet aber auch sicherlich was dieses Anbieter zu nutzen.

Kostenlos gehts nur per hand.
Ausweiskopie per Fax zusenden lassen und daraufhin per email passwort zusenden.


----------



## alpha2503 (11. Juni 2002)

also die id wird folgendermaßen auf gültigkeit überprüft:

nehmen wir an meine personummer würde so beginnen

1234567897

1 ziffer * 7
PLUS
2 ziffer * 3
PLUS
3 ziffer * 1
PLUS
4 ziffer * 7
PLUS
5 ziffer * 3
PLUS
6 ziffer * 1
PLUS
7 ziffer * 7
PLUS
8 ziffer * 3
PLUS
9 ziffer * 1
ERGIBT
147

nun wird die einerstelle des ergebnisses genommen (in unserem fall die 7) welche die prüfziffer ist... diese wird also der zahl hinten drangehängt ! bei den anderen angaben unten ist es ganz genau so... die letzte nummer auf dem perso ist die prüfsumme aus den 3 anderen prüfsummen...

nur soviel zum algoblah dieser nummer... vielleicht schaffen es jetzt ein paar bessere progger das teil zu bauen 

gruß alpha


----------



## Spontan (11. Juni 2002)

alpha2503 woher hast du das? gibts da irgend eine größere beschreibung?


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Juni 2002)

Das ist vielleicht richtig.
Mann kann diese Nummer auf gültigkeit überprüfen aber das schliesst nicht 18 Jahre oder nicht mit ein.

Dieser Adault Anbieter macht das ...
... nein ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung 

aber auf jeden fall mit anmeldung.
Mann muss sich da anmelden (Ausweiskopie??) und dann sind die registriert und mann kann als seitenbetreiber das nutzen.

Es wird wohl keine Datenbank geben in der mann solche infos bekommen kann. Aus datenschutzrechtlichen gründen.

Aber ich beteuer nochmal ich habe KEINE AHNUNG von Adult Check usw


----------



## Spontan (11. Juni 2002)

KLICK MICH


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Juni 2002)

Siehste wie ich gesagt habe :
ich habe KEINE AHNUNG von ADULT CHECK 

ne klasse habe gleichmal ein bookmark gesetzt.

thx


----------



## alpha2503 (12. Juni 2002)

sorry stimmt... vertan  ! es zählen auch nur die einerstellen der produkte, beim bestimmen der summe für die prüfziffer !

naja... überprüf halt die nummer auf gültigkeit = ja -> weiter | nein -> ablehnen

danach überprüfst du ob der ausweis noch gültig ist = ja -> weiter | nein -> ablehnen (musst halt den entsprechenden teil unten irgendwie als datum aufsplitten und checken...)

danach überprüfst du ob der typ schon 18 ist = ja -> weiter | nein -> ablehnen (ebenfalls wie oben...)

und dann musst du es nur noch schaffen bei deiner page eine referrerkontrolle oder what auch ever  einzubauen, damit der typ auch über die ausweiskontrolle gehen MUSS

gruß alpha


----------



## DerbyStar (12. Juni 2002)

Thx für den coolen Link -> sehr informativ
Simon Moon hat übrigens mal ein Proggi gecodet womit *[edited by Holyfly: nanana das wollen wir doch nicht für werben ]* ...


----------



## DerbyStar (12. Juni 2002)

Also wirklich in fremden Beiträgen rumeditieren 
Ich hab nichmal ein link gepostet nur dezent drauf hingewiesen -> Holyfly


----------



## Spontan (12. Juni 2002)

Also wens von euch interesiert, das hat mir ein kumpel gerade gemacht... CODE4FREE  ;-);-);-)


```
<?
# Prüfalgorhytmusfunktion
function check_number($number=0){
	$p = 7;
	for($i=0; $i < strlen(strval($number)); $i++){
		$return += substr($number[$i]*$p, -1);
		if($p==1) $p=7;
		elseif($p==3) $p=1;
		elseif($p==7) $p=3;
	}
	return $return;
}
# Personalausweisnummerprüffunktion
function perso_check($id=0){
	$array = explode(" ", $id);
	if(substr(check_number(substr($array[0], 0, 9)), -1)==substr($array[0], 9, 1)){ $check["serial"] = true; }
	if(substr(check_number(substr($array[1], 0, 6)), -1)==substr($array[1], 6, 1)){ $check["birthday"][0] = true; }
	if(substr(check_number(substr($array[2], 0, 6)), -1)==substr($array[2], 6, 1)){ $check["expiration"][0] = true; }
	if(time() < mktime(0,0,0, substr($array[2], 2, 2) , substr($array[2], 4, 2) , substr($array[2], 0, 2))){ $check["expiration"][1] = true; }
	if(substr(check_number(substr($array[0], 0, 10).substr($array[1], 0, 7).substr($array[2], 0, 7)), -1)==$array[3]){ $check["all"] = true; }
	if($check["serial"] == true && $check["birthday"][0] == true && $check["expiration"][0] == true && $check["expiration"][1] == true && $check["all"] == true){ return true; }
	else{ return false; }
}
# Beispielaufruf
################
# Wen's interessiert, Aufbau der Personalnummer: Seriennummer+Prüfziffer der Seriennummber+Nationalität | Geburtsdatum(von hinten)+Prüfziffer des Geburtsdatums | Ablaufdatum(von hinten)+Prüfziffer des Ablaufdatums | Prüfziffer über alle Zahlen
# Als Beispiel: 123456789D 1234567 1234567 0
# Nun endlich der Funktionsaufruf
if(perso_check("123456789D 1234567 1234567 0")==true){ echo "Personalnummer korrekt"; }
else{ echo "Personalnummer falsch"; }
?>
```


----------



## SirNeo (13. Juni 2002)

Schönes Script, kann man bestimmt noch mal gebrauchen 
Danke


----------



## backlash (13. Juni 2002)

Probier es mal mit dem angehängten script:


Perso.zip


so long 
backlash


----------



## Quentin (13. Juni 2002)

http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20020507.htm
ist zwar c# aber allgemein wird diese nummer da auch erklärt 

und bei den weiterführenden links finden sich diese artikel:

http://www.pruefziffernberechnung.de/P/Personalausweis.shtml
(man siehe und staune der wurde ja schon geposted *g*)


http://365-24-7.net/perso/
Berechnung der Personalausweis-Nummern inklusive Prüziffern 


aus den google groups: 
http://groups.google.com/groups?selm=8ns4ll$c2t$13$1@news.t-online.com&output=gplain

und noch einer:
http://www.sylence.de/perso/

aspheute.com kann halt doch so einiges   

viel spaß weiterhin


----------



## surffix (26. Juni 2002)

*Bei funzt das nicht!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi

Sieht ja echt stark aus euer ab 18 check.
Doch irgendwie wenn ich das Skript auf meinen Server tue und es dann teste mit meiner Personummer, dann schickt er mich immer nach Disney!

Da will ich aber garnicht hin.
 Und da ich schon über 18 bin, sollte er mich eigentlich auch lassen!


Wo liegt das Problem?
Habt ihr das auch, oder geht es nur mir so???

MfG

Alex


----------



## ohio (27. Juni 2002)

Wenn der Algorithmus zur Berechnung allgemein bekannt ist und dieser somit fingiert eingegeben werden kann, sollte sich jeder zwangsverpflichtete Betreiber einer solchen ü18 Seite, welcher die Korrektheit des Personalsausweises *nicht* sicherstellen kann - zB per Fax - , die Frage stellen, wie hoch die Chancen stehen, dass im Falle eines Missbrauchs des Algorithmus auf dessen Seite, dieser auch durch einen staatlichen Machtapparat willkürlich überprüft würde.


----------



## surffix (29. Juni 2002)

*Aloha!!!*

Naja also irgendwie blicke ich nicht mehr ganz durch.
Ich habe nun zur Sicherheit auch noch die Persos 2er Kumpels gecheckt und die Funktioneieren auch nicht.  

Der Beitrag hier ist ja schon was älter, aber woran könnte das liegen!
So blind gesagt, würde ich meinen, das dort ein Fahler im Algorithmus ist.  

Die Aussage von Ohio scheint mir plausiebel.

Hat denn jemand von euch weitere Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Oder sogar schon ein Skript, das wirklich funktioniert???

MfG

Alex


----------



## ohio (29. Juni 2002)

funzt eigentlich, hast wohl nen fehler bei der eingabe..


----------



## Spontan (30. Juni 2002)

also bei mir funtz das script, habs mit 5persos ausprobiert:
Versuchs doch mal


----------



## Create (30. Juni 2002)

*Sicherheit!*

Hallo,

Ein kleiner, wichtiger Hinweis!
der Prüfalgorithmus ist auf vielen Seiten dokumentiert! Es ist daher auch kein Problem für eine jüngere Personen einen gültigen zu rekonstruieren, bzw, den Algo. so umzukehren, dass er gültige Ausweisnummern zu Tage fördert! Sicher ist das in keinem Fall!

Greetz
CreAte


----------



## Spontan (30. Juni 2002)

ja gut, aber was ist sicher?
ein normaler user wird wohl kaum eine kopie seines peros einschicken, um nur ein paar ü18 bilder zu sehen. Klar es wäre sicherer aber für diese zwecke reicht mir das... und ich würde mal sagen das 95% der bevölkerung keine ahnung hat wie dieser Prüfalgorithmus funktioniert.

Mfg -|sPoNTaN|-


----------



## surffix (5. Juli 2002)

Hi 

Ja ich bin es leider nochmals:

Also kann ich mich darauf verlassen, das diese Skript funzt????

MfG

Alex


----------



## Spontan (5. Juli 2002)

> Also kann ich mich darauf verlassen, das diese Skript funzt????



Du kannst dich darauf verlassen das das script einen perso einwandfrei indentifiziert. ABER: das script garantiert nicht vor missbrauch durch perso-generatoren.
Wenn du eine 100% sichere Methode haben willst dann lass dir eine Kopie des persos schicken. Aber dies würde ich nur bei richtigen "Härtefällen" machen


Mfg


----------



## surffix (8. Juli 2002)

Achtung:::::

Schaut mal, was ich hier schönes gefunden habe:
Da hat anscheinent jemand den alogrithmus rumgederht...


Ist doch nicht legal oder???


MfG

Alex


----------



## Spontan (8. Juli 2002)

nein das ist nicht legal. Habe ich auch schon gefunden. ist auch kein prob sowas zu machen deswegen ja 100% sicherheit gibbet nicht.


----------



## surffix (8. Juli 2002)

Ich finde soetwas den letzten Dreck.

Was ist wenn ich so eine An******en möchte.
Was muss ich da sichern???

Die können die ja wieder aus dem Netz gehen und dann hätte man ja keine Beweise mehr!!!

MfG

Alex


----------



## surffix (10. Juli 2002)

Also bei mir will das Skript noch immer nicht.
Ich habe das der Datei person.zip entnommen.

Ihr findet das Skript unter:
http://www.bpd-titz.de/~surffix/s/perso/

Probiert es mal aus.


Wenn ich nun eine Seite damit schütze, welchen Paragrafen aus dem Strafgesetztbuch halte ich damit ein???

MfG

Alex


----------



## MsvP (12. Juli 2002)

Der Schutz mit den algorythmen ist nicht mehr so richtig funktionierend. Einige der ganz neuen Personal weisen unregelmäßigkeiten auf, ist mir auchs chon aufgefallen. Beid em script funzt, z.B. der eines Freundes aber der eines anderen Freundes nicht. Und da war kein Tipp Fehler.

Und übrigens gabs das gleiche problem schonmal bei Ueber 18?! Tja, scheint wohl vom Staat bemerkt worden zu sein, wie leicht das zu verarschen ist!


----------



## surffix (13. Juli 2002)

Hi

Also das bedeutet, das über18.de genau das selbe Problem dann hat?
was kann man dagegen machen????

Irgendwie muss es doch eine einfache Methode geben Seiten, die nicht für Minderjährige bestimmt sind zu schützen.
Also jetzt nicht eine Kopie des Persos zuschicken lassen. Das ist ja ein artbeitsaufwand, den keiner erledigen kann.


Hat jemand von euch mein Skript mal getestet?

ALso ich habe es mit mehreren Personummern versucht. Irgendwie funktioniert keins. ich habe mir das Skript aus der Datei genommen, die oben zum download ansteht. 

MfG

Alex


----------



## Create (17. Juli 2002)

Mal eine Antwort zur Personummer:

Optional können das Geburtsdatum, das Ablaufdatum und/oder die Behördenkennzahl angegeben werden, so dass diese auf Konsistenz geprüft werden. 

Dies ist möglich, weil die Personalausweis-Nummer (im Prinzip) gerade aus den genannten Komponenten besteht (zuzüglich Prüfziffern). 
Hier der grundsätzliche, schematische Aufbaufrei erfunden!) 

4711 23451 8 D<<141414 3<123456 2<<<<<<9 

Die ersten 4 Ziffern: 
Behördennummer (gibt in auf viele HPs zum Durchsuchen)
die nächsten 5 sind Laufnummern, es folgt eine Prüfziffer dann das Land.
<<
dann das Geburtsdatum und eine Prüfziffer
< 
Das Ablaufdatum und eine Prüfziffer
<<<<<<<<<<<
Letzte Prüfziffer

Die Prüfziffern werden berechnet, indem die erste Ziffer mit 7, die zweite mit 3, die dritte mit 1, die vierte wieder mit 7 usw. multipliziert und dann summiert wird, wobei nur die Einerstelle relevant ist. 

Das kapiert jeder, einen Algorithmus zu schreiben, der das ausrechnet sollte wirklich vielen gelingen, ich kann nur davon abraten diesen als Prüfwerkzeug einzusetzen. Wäre eine Kredikartencheck nicht besser? Die erhält man erstens erst ab 18 und zweitens nur nach Schufa-Prüfung.

Greetz Create


----------



## ohio (17. Juli 2002)

@create

ist der kreditkarten algo öffentlich?


----------



## surffix (17. Juli 2002)

*ueber18.de*

Hi Wie funktioniert denn dann über18.de???

Wie machen die das??

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, überpfüfen die die User anhand der Personalausweisnummer.


MfG

Heinz


----------



## ohio (17. Juli 2002)

ja und surffix?


----------



## Create (18. Juli 2002)

*Öffentlich?*

Hallo,

die Beschreibung habe ich an einer technischen Universität gefunden.
Leider habe ich die URL nicht mehr. Aber er muss ja öffentlich sein, weil er auf vielen Seiten dokumentiert ist und auf vielen Seiten benutzt wird.

Greetz
Create

PS: Ich würde immer noch einen anderes Mittel verwenden! ;-)


----------

